# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua sắm > Sài Gòn >  Mua vé xe Hoàng Long du lịch Đảo Cát Bà | Phòng vé Trường Phát

## vubka422@yahoo.com23

*Phòng vé Trường Phát vé Ô tô vé Tầu Cao tốc* *Du Lịch Hà Nội - Đảo Cát Bà Mua vé xe Hoàng Long Du lịch Đảo Cát Bà* *Gía vé* *Hà Nội - Cát Bà : 190.000đ/ lượt (Bao gồm Ô tô và Tầu Cao tốc)(Miễn phí trẻ em dưới 5 tuổi)* _------ Giá bao gồm xe Ô tô và Tầu Cao tốc Hoàng Long ------_ Phòng vé Trường Phát 1Địa chỉ:        Số 19 Phố Thuốc Bắc - Hoàn Kiếm - Hà NộiMail:            phongvetruongphat1@yahoo.com    Điện thoại:        046. 6705323    -   Tel/Fax : 043. 8281633Mobile:        0163 896 8595Website Đặt vé:          http://muavexehoanglong.com·    Nhận đặt Phòng Khách Sạn cho Tập thể, Gia đình, Học sinh và Sinh viên.·    Nhận đặt ăn (Chuyên về Hải sản tươi sống) theo Thực đơn, Theo xuất, Gọi Món… (Có Thực đơn cụ thể cho Quý Khách xem và Tham khảo tại Phòng vé Trường Phát)·    Nhận đặt vé cho Đoàn liên hệ *Anh Hậu : 0903 216 822*Quý Khách Đặt vé và Giữ chỗ *Tại đây>>*   VŨ ĐÌNH HẬUTags: phòng vé trường phát, trường phát hoàng long, giữ chỗ hoàng long, đại lý truòng phát, hoang long truong phat, dat ve truong phat

----------

